# Goodyear (gt)



## Jester (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys
New to the forum, I'm glad i have found it.

So I am fairly new to stock trading, and find it fascinating. Learning tons of things about the world and human nature.

So here is something I cannot find an answer to:

Not sure if anybody was following this, but Goodyear had an awesome year, especially compared to last year.

Yet when their Q4 came out a couple days ago the stock went DOWN rather than up. Even though exactly a year ago they were LOOSING money, the stock was higher.

I know the projection was slightly higher than what the numbers turned out to be but still.....

Does anyone have an explanation for this phenomenon?

Feb '11 : ~ $14.40
Feb '12 : ~ $13.80
Today: $13.10

What gives?


----------

